# New calf



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

90% of our herd is purebred holsteins. My son's been goofing around crossing Some 1st calf heifers .Just had a belted out of an Angus/ Holstein Cross Dam. Born today 3am


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've always wondered why crossing with beef for dairy


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

So you can get a bit better beef animal first round I figure.. i just find it hard to take the calf away from the mother, but understand totally on the dairy.
They just grow soo much better on mommas milk than that artificial stuff.
Nice Belted G. They are good eats.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Was the mother a Holstein/Angus cross and the bull a Belted G?

What color is the mother?

Nice looking calf.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Was the mother a Holstein/Angus cross and the bull a Belted G?
> What color is the mother?
> Nice looking calf.


 yes the mother is an Angus Holstein cross and the mother is 100% black and the animal in the pictures sire was belted


----------

